# Praktica MTL 5



## jdphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I just picked up a Praktica MTL 5 at a thrift shop for 7 bucks!! thought it looked pretty neat. Going to get some film and give it a whirl and see if it work and how it works. and if it doesn't work all that well it's will add to my (small) collection of vintage cameras! Wondered if anyone had any experience with this camera? I just found a manual for it online  

Praktica MTL 5 manual, user manual, free instruction manual, pdf manuals


----------



## enzodm (Mar 9, 2011)

Here in Europe it was a somewhat cheap choice (but less than russian Zenits), produced in DDR. If the lens is a Pentacon 50/1.8, it is not bad (and even better if the lens is a 135/2.8). Check the aperture blades are not stuck (east-german grease tends to fail...). 
If you have a Canon/Pentax/Sony/Olympus dSLR, you can reuse the lens on digital by means of a cheap adapter too (with not so bad results).


----------

